# TeamSpeex für den MAC



## Dröms (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe MAC user,
sicher sind wir unter den WoW-Zockern dünnbesiedelt, aber vielleicht kann mir ja doch der ein oder andere helfen.
ich habe mir die Tage TeamSpeex ( das TS Programm für den MAC) runtergeladen und wollt dann mit meiner Gilde endlich mal ein Pläuschchen halten.
das Problem war nur das mein MIKRO nicht ging.
Richtig angeschlossen war das Headset, könnte es evtl. sein das ich in den Programmoptionen das Mikro noch aktivieren muss.
bzw in den Systemeinstellungen.
oder habt ihr vielleicht bessere erfahrung mit einem anderen Programm als Teamspeex für den MAC gemacht?? 
ich hoffe, dass der ein oder andere mir evtl. helfen kann, da ich in solchen dingen null ahnung habe.
besten dank schon mal
dröms


----------



## Mottensack (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also ich spiele auch am MAC.
Als TS nehme ich ebenfalls Teamspeex und muss sagen, dass dieses wunderbar funktioniert.
Ich nehme aber kein Headset sondern nutze die normale Soundausgabe und das eingebaute Micro am MAC.

Habe es so eingestellt, dass das Micro automatisch anspringt, wenn ich was sage.

Das funktioniert wirklich wunderbar.

Grüße
MM


----------



## NeMax Zero (16. Juli 2008)

hi,
was für ein mac hast du denn?
bei den macbooks ist das problem, dass diese nur einen reinen eingang haben und keinen mikrofon eingang (oder so). um an die ein mikrofon anschließen zu können, brauchst du eine externe soundkarte. zumindest ist das der stand meiner informationen. wie das bei den anderen macs aussieht weiß ich leider nicht und falls ich mit meiner begründung falsch liege korrigiert mich bestimmt gleich jemand ;-) bin mir da aber relativ sicher.


----------



## Bryon (16. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal: das Ding heißt Mac. Nicht MAC (MAC = Media Access Control).

Hast du das Mikrofon denn auch im Programm ausgewählt? Das macht es nicht von allein.

Außerdem solltest du wissen dass Teamspeex nur den Speex-Codec unterstützt und der jeweilige Channel dafür ausgelegt sein muss.


----------



## Dröms (16. Juli 2008)

ok Mac sorry, hab den noch nicht so lange.
also ich hab ein Mac Mini der scheint kein micro integriert zu haben oder ??
aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
desweiteren wie stell ich den sound codec ein.
kann ich das im teamspeex programm oder muss man das am ts server machen.
danke schon mal für die schnellen antworten
grüsse


----------



## Dröms (16. Juli 2008)

äh speex codec mein ich sry


----------



## MAczwerg (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab 3 headsets gebraucht bis eins ging. Die macbooks brauchen ein Usbheadset weches die Soundkarte im HS eingebaut haben. 
Ich hab mir ein sennheiser besorgt is zwar sauteuer gewesen aber ich hab das teil jetzt 1 1/2 jahre und funkt immer noch super.


----------



## NeMax Zero (16. Juli 2008)

nach einer kurzen google recherche:
der mac mini hat auch nur einen line in eingang. du brauchst also, wie mein vorposter schrieb, entweder ein usb headset oder ein mikrofonverstärker (teuer und unsinnig) oder eine externe soundkarte (denke die billigste lösung. bei amazon gibt es solche teile schon für um die 5&#8364. gerade wenn du schon nen vernünftiges headset hast, würde ich zur externen greifen.


----------



## MAczwerg (16. Juli 2008)

linke obere ecke apfel klicken
dort systemeinstellungen auswählen
dort ton anklicken
wenn bei : wählen sie ein gerät für die tonausgabe kein headset da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ja kannst du dort die ein und ausgabe einstellen


im Teamspeex kannst du ein und ausgabe einstellen im dem du das programm öffnest und und in der obern menüleiste auf Teamspeex klickst dort findest du einen punkt der Preferences heißt dort auch draufklicken. Im menüpunkt audio kannst du auch die ein und ausgabe einstellen.


edit: Ich würde wie NeMax Zero geraten hat auch zur externen Lösung raten is einfach am billigsten.


----------



## quilosa (16. Juli 2008)

man kann halt am mac nicht jedes x-beliebige baumarkt-headset für 5 euro benutzen. wie schon gesagt muss es eine eigene soundkarte haben also mit usb-anschluss. dann erkennt dein mac das ding auch von allein und nimmt es in die systemsteuerung auf. selbst nutze ich eins von plantronics und hab null probleme damit. 
externe soundkarte ist scheinbar jetzt doch die billigste lösung deines problems, weils kaum ein mac-kompatibles hs unter 50 euro gibt - allerdings halte ich 5 euro für etwas gewagt.

mit dem codec hab ich seit ca. 2 jahren keine probleme mehr, inzwischen hat den eigentlich jeder ts-server. und ob push to talk oder voice activation musst dann halt im teamspeex selbst einrichten, ist ja äusserst dürftig was da einstellbar ist und einfach zu finden.


----------



## Dröms (16. Juli 2008)

alles klar ich danke euch allen und werd jetzt mal zu werke gehen danke euch


----------



## NeMax Zero (16. Juli 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> externe soundkarte ist scheinbar jetzt doch die billigste lösung deines problems, weils kaum ein mac-kompatibles hs unter 50 euro gibt - allerdings halte ich 5 euro für etwas gewagt.



ok, 5&#8364; waren unter trieben sind um die 15&#8364;
http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-UltraPorta...e/dp/B000BHGNOE


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (16. Juli 2008)

zocke auch am meinem MacbookPro. und Teamspeex is einfach nur genial, is eig wie TS nur besser


----------



## Dröms (16. Juli 2008)

jo bin gerade in die stadt gefahren und hab mir ne usb soundkarte für 8 euro gekauft, klappt super.
danke an euch ohne euch wäre ich immer noch ohne stimme in WoW unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## MAczwerg (17. Juli 2008)

Willkommen in der Mac community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. August 2008)

mein problem ist das ich zwar alles hoere aber nichts sagen kann
headset ist ok


----------



## Ontoza (26. April 2009)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Egal ob auf MacBook oder iMac, ich bin nur zu hören wenn ich schreie und das obwohl ich alles auf input gain max stehen habe und auch das Headset ausgewählt habe aowohl in den prefs alsauch im Programm selber. Auserdem hängt es sich ständig auf. Egal welche version ich nutze, im Moment die rev.408, aber auch die rev.406 die angeblich stabiler laufen soll macht bei mir nur Ärger. Ich kann TS schlicht nicht nutzen trotz Sennheiser USB-Headset.
ÄTZEND und seit 3 Jahren kein Software update auf TS 3.0 in Sicht. Sch....


----------



## nemø (26. April 2009)

mein headset von trust finkltioniert am großen mac mit teamseex sehr gut, klinke,wie schon festgestellt geht halt net aber des ist nmicht schlimm, in den settings ist es übrigemns egal ob du auf headset odert auf lautsprecher stellst weil teamspeex das umleitet


----------



## waldy200 (27. April 2009)

so hier die ULTIMATIVE ERKLÄRUNG des PROBLEMS!

an ein mac kann man nicht einfach ein passives mikrofon anschliessen. man muss sich entweder ein USB-headset/mikro besorgen (da ist ja ne eigene soundkarte drin) oder aber das eingebaute mikrofon benutzen (welche schon sehr gut sind) 

ansonsten kann man sich noch ein aktives mikrofon besorgen, man sollte aber darauf achten sich erstmal schlau zu machen, welche mit dem mac funzen. aber bring auch ein bisi geld mit, denn sooo guenstig wie die krabbeltisch-headsets sind sie nicht.


----------



## gallatin8 (27. April 2009)

Gleiches problem hatte ich auch du brauchst ein USB-Headset weil der mac Mini nur den Anschluss dafür hat aber keinen einzelnen Mikroeingang

MFG: gallatin8


----------



## rodney111 (14. April 2010)

hi 
also ich benutze auch teamspeex und habe das selbe problem, dass mich im ts niemand hört
Ich verwende das Eingebaute micro. Bei skype funktioniert das auch aber im ts kann ich noch so laut schreien und mich hört niemand
Ich hab ein headset hier...würde das mit einer externen Soundkarte funktionieren???


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_Zuerst einmal :

Das Programm heisst : Teamspeak

Dann : Du hast einen Mac , ja? iMac/Macbook/Macbook Pro?

Hast du im Teamspeak mal geschaut ob du auch das Mikro ausgewählt hast?




/Edit : Wups..gibt ja wirklich das Programm Teamspeex..aber genau das gleiche..hast mal geschaut ob das "richtige" Mikro ausgewählt ist?
_


----------

